# Diablo 3-Trojaner: Hacker übernehmen Systeme anderer User und chatten in Echtzeit mit Betroffenen



## icon1zed (22. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3-Trojaner: Hacker übernehmen Systeme anderer User und chatten in Echtzeit mit Betroffenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3-Trojaner: Hacker übernehmen Systeme anderer User und chatten in Echtzeit mit Betroffenen


----------



## KillerBommel (22. Juni 2012)

hahaha gut das ich es nicht zocken den müll


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Juni 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> hahaha gut das ich es nicht zocken den müll


 
Gut das du auch nicht können deutsch haha...


----------



## Gobii (22. Juni 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> hahaha gut das ich es nicht zocken den müll


 
Ganz sinnvoll dein Kommentar. Zu jedem erfolgreichen Spiel/Software/OS erscheinen zugeschnittene Viren/Trojaner etc., statt Diablo3 könnte man auch jedes andere Software einfügen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn versucht wird Tera oder Spiel XYZ-Spielern den gleichen Mist an zudrehen. Es passt nur gerade gut in die Zeit Diablo3 zu wählen.


----------



## Keksautomat (22. Juni 2012)

Wie gern würde ich das Ding auch debuggen, auch wenn ich wohl nicht so Pro bin wie die Jungs von AVG.


----------



## Pimpmuckl (22. Juni 2012)

Das ist _lächerlich_. Jedes 2. klassige Trojanerkit hat eine Chatfunktion eingebaut, kann nicht wahr sein, dass Entwickler von AVG das noch nie gesehen haben.


----------



## MrBigX (22. Juni 2012)

"Unter der vermeintlichen Anleitung fanden sich zwei Dateien."
Und die Deppen haben die ausgeführt? Gegen soviel Dummheit kann kein Softwarehersteller was tun.
Das die Leute von AVG das gemacht haben ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, immerhin wollten die wissen was passiert, aber jeder normale Nutzer der immer noch blöd genug ist das zu machen ...


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Juni 2012)

MrBigX schrieb:


> "Unter der vermeintlichen Anleitung fanden sich zwei Dateien."
> Und die Deppen haben die ausgeführt? Gegen soviel Dummheit kann kein Softwarehersteller was tun.
> Das die Leute von AVG das gemacht haben ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, immerhin wollten die wissen was passiert, aber jeder normale Nutzer der immer noch blöd genug ist das zu machen ...


 Ich kann da trotzdem nicht verstehen, warum die AVG-Leute die Anwendung auf dem Rechner 'direkt' ausgeführt haben. Normalerweise wird zum Testen - soweit ich weiss - eine abgesicherte Umgebung erstellt. Die Anwendung wird also in einer VM o.a. Container abgespielt/benutzt.


----------



## iPhone4Fan (22. Juni 2012)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich kann da trotzdem nicht verstehen, warum die AVG-Leute die Anwendung auf dem Rechner 'direkt' ausgeführt haben. Normalerweise wird zum Testen - soweit ich weiss - eine abgesicherte Umgebung erstellt. Die Anwendung wird also in einer VM o.a. Container abgespielt/benutzt.


 
Ich geh doch mal stark davon aus, dass die einen Viren-Rechner haben!!!
Oder sonstiges..


----------



## DrProof (22. Juni 2012)

"eine beeindruckende und erstmalige Erfahrung in meiner Anti-Virus-Karriere."

Öh.. eigentlich nicht so.. Das konnten schon viele Backdoortrojaner vorher... Vor allem das ausschalten des Systems ist eine Leichtigkeit, sobald man erstmal drauf ist...


----------



## xyba (22. Juni 2012)

Frage was hat das jetzt mit Diablo3 zutun?

Bitte korrigiert doch den Titel, ihr verunsicherts hier die User es geht ja definitiv darum nicht bei Fremdenlinks die dateien zum Downloaden und auszuführen!!!


----------



## Tarnsocke (22. Juni 2012)

Pimpmuckl schrieb:


> Das ist _lächerlich_. Jedes 2. klassige Trojanerkit hat eine Chatfunktion eingebaut, kann nicht wahr sein, dass Entwickler von AVG das noch nie gesehen haben.


 
Das besondere daran war das der Urheber (da er online war) direkt gesehen hat, dass die Jungs von AVG versuchen seinen Trojaner zu debuggen und sich deswegen eingeschaltet hat.




hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich kann da trotzdem nicht verstehen, warum die AVG-Leute die Anwendung auf dem Rechner 'direkt' ausgeführt haben. Normalerweise wird zum Testen - soweit ich weiss - eine abgesicherte Umgebung erstellt. Die Anwendung wird also in einer VM o.a. Container abgespielt/benutzt.


 


> The dialog is not from any software installed in our virtual machine.


Sprich die haben das alles auf einer virtuellen Maschine getestet die wohl extra dafür da ist. Logisch das die sowas nicht einfach an einem normalen Arbeitsplatz machen.


----------



## Medith (22. Juni 2012)

@ Tarnsocke  Richtig!! 

An die anderen, bitte lest doch zuerst einmal den verlinkten Bericht bevor ihr etwas schreibt. So blöd sind die Typen auch nicht. Und wenn man bedenkt das es vieleicht recht viele Leute gibt die so blöd waren die Datei zu installieren, dazu noch das der Hacker warscheinlich mehr als einen Trojaner hat ist es doch überraschend wenn er genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt online ist, gerade diesen Trojaner beachtet und das gerade bei diesem Nutzer der für eine Anti Viren Software Firma arbeitet. Nicht unmöglich aber doch hoher Zufall. Ist dem Typen bisher ja auch noch nie passiert.


----------



## JackTheDipper (22. Juni 2012)

Tarnsocke schrieb:


> > The dialog is not from any software installed in our virtual machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sprich die haben das alles auf einer virtuellen Maschine getestet die wohl extra dafür da ist. Logisch das die sowas nicht einfach an einem normalen Arbeitsplatz machen.


Wär vielleicht praktisch, wenn man das noch im Artikel ergänzen könnte ...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (22. Juni 2012)

Ein Herrlicher Pass, den Blizzard da den Hackern mit Diablo 3 präsentiert hat.


----------



## billy336 (22. Juni 2012)

die überschrift ist doch echt mal müllig. ich geb euch n tip. wie wärs mit: 

zusatzsoftware für diablo 3 als Trojaner enttarnt...

oh lieber nicht, dann gibts nicht so viele klicks. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (22. Juni 2012)

Ach wie Blizzard sich immer mehr sein eigenes Grab schaufelt.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Juni 2012)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Gut das du auch nicht können deutsch haha...


 
Ba Dum Tss


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (22. Juni 2012)

Wau, das ist ja echt noch schlimmer als die Bildzeitung.

Zum Thema: Wer so doof ist derartige Links oder Software zu benutzen, hat nichts anderes verdient als seinen Account zu verliehren. Dummheit gehört bestraft!


----------



## Rolf2k22 (22. Juni 2012)

ich weis echt nicht was der sogenannte Experte da so fastzinierend/beeindurckend findet... das kann jeder public müll trojaner wo 1000000k unnötige funktionen eingebaut sind... ganz ehrlich das is echt lächerlich sogenannte "experten" finden das heute noch faszinieren


----------



## Kashrlyyk (22. Juni 2012)

Rolf2k22 schrieb:


> ich weis echt nicht was der sogenannte Experte da so fastzinierend/beeindurckend findet... das kann jeder public müll trojaner wo 1000000k unnötige funktionen eingebaut sind... ganz ehrlich das is echt lächerlich sogenannte "experten" finden das heute noch faszinieren



Hätten Sie den englischen Originaleintrag gelesen, dann wüßten Sie was da so faszinierend dran war und hätten sich nicht als Vollpfosten hingestellt: 





> This is an impressive and first-time experience in my anti-virus career. I chatted with a hacker while debugging a virus.


----------



## bottleBub (22. Juni 2012)

Tolle überschrifft, is ja unterstes *Bild-Niveau* der Trojaner hat so viel mit D3 zu tun wie Lothar Matthäus mit Englisch, mist jetzt habt ihr mich auch noch angesteckt ^^

Mal im Ernst nur weil der Link in nem D3 Forum stand (die zur Zeit nunmal gut besucht sind) zu schreiben D3-Trojaner.....die Überschrift suggeriert das es Ingame passiert wäre (was dann auch Blizzards Warden etc in den Dreck zieht), fehlt nur noch das jemand der im Forum nach Hilfe/Infos auf Grund der Überschrift hier gesucht hat in so eine Falle geriet....


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (22. Juni 2012)

Solo spielen, Chat aus. Keine Links sichtbar, ergo auch nicht anklickbar. Problem gelöst.

Sorry, auch wenn ich nicht viel von Blizzard´s kundenfeindlicher Haltung halte, wer auf LINKS klickt, ist nun wirklich selbst schuld.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Juni 2012)

aiaiai.. chat aus problem gelöst ;s selbst wenn du links anklicken könntest was du hier behauptest aiaiai... wie naiv manche sind


----------



## cryer (22. Juni 2012)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Wau, das ist ja echt noch schlimmer als die Bildzeitung.
> 
> Zum Thema: Wer so doof ist derartige Links oder Software zu benutzen, hat nichts anderes verdient als seinen Account zu *verliehren*. Dummheit gehört bestraft!


 
Glashaus, Stein... aber ansonsten stimme ich zu.


----------



## Phone83 (23. Juni 2012)

Finde ich ehr erschreckend wenn ein *Fachmann bzw Experte* sagt es sei eine beeindruckende und erstmalige Erfahrung...
Vieleicht sollten sie den anderen einstellen!


----------



## Prisco (23. Juni 2012)

Tja, da fällt dem Diabolo auch nichts mehr ein.
Eine dumme Bemerkung mehr im Leben, was solls....


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Juni 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Finde ich ehr erschreckend wenn ein *Fachmann bzw Experte* sagt es sei eine beeindruckende und erstmalige Erfahrung...
> Vieleicht sollten sie den anderen einstellen!


 Na wie viele Antivirus-Fachleute werden schon gerade, wenn sie ein infiziertes System untersuchen, vom Täter, der vermutlich ebenfalls von dem was er da sah überrascht war, angesprochen? Das dürfte wohl für jeden eine einmalige Erfahrung sein, die man nicht so schnell vergisst.


----------



## mortin40000 (24. Juni 2012)

Der Originalartikel von der AVG- Seite ist echt Lesenswert!


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ein Herrlicher Pass, den Blizzard da den Hackern mit Diablo 3 präsentiert hat.





DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Ach wie Blizzard sich immer mehr sein eigenes Grab schaufelt.


Was genau hat jetzt Blizzard damit zutun?


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

MrBigX schrieb:


> "Unter der vermeintlichen Anleitung fanden sich zwei Dateien."
> Und die Deppen haben die ausgeführt? Gegen soviel Dummheit kann kein Softwarehersteller was tun.
> Das die Leute von AVG das gemacht haben ist ja noch nachvollziehbar, immerhin wollten die wissen was passiert, aber jeder normale Nutzer der immer noch blöd genug ist das zu machen ...



Danke, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Diablo 3 wurde nicht gehackt, ihr Rechner wurde durch Malware übernommen..

Gegen die Dummheit der Menschen ist kein Sicherheitssystem gewachsen....


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]Gegen die Dummheit der Menschen ist kein Sicherheitssystem gewachsen....


Doch ... ein sehr striktes.

Kein Internet, Zugriffsrechte im Netzwerk entsprechend Berechtigungen und keine Möglichkeit Datenträger, egal ob CD, DVD, USB Sticks, anzuschließen bzw. zu benutzen.

Hier wüsste ich nicht, wie die Dummheit der User ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen sollte ...


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch ... ein sehr striktes.
> 
> Kein Internet, Zugriffsrechte im Netzwerk entsprechend Berechtigungen und keine Möglichkeit Datenträger, egal ob CD, DVD, USB Sticks, anzuschließen bzw. zu benutzen.
> 
> Hier wüsste ich nicht, wie die Dummheit der User ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen sollte ...



Ganz einfach. Er will den Monitor-Winkel ändern, dabei streckt er sich vor, sein Stuhl rollt weg und er knallt mit seinem Kinn auf den Schreibtisch. Da ist natürlich D3 schuld weil er den Monitor nur deswegen verdrehen wollte...

Er hat es geschafft ohne Internet oder Zugriffsrechte sich selbst erheblichen Schaden zuzufügen 

Oder er ist so blöd und will nur mal probieren seine d: Partition zu formatieren ,verklickt sich und formatiert seine g: Partiton wo 600 GB Spiele drauf sind. Da ist natürlich D3 dran Schuld weil er daran gedacht hatte als er sich verklickt hat.

Glaub mir, mit genug Dummheit gibt es keine Grenzen mehr 

@Ernst
Wenn ein Spiel so ein System voraussetzen würde, stell Dir mal den Aufschrei in der Community vor. Dagegen sind die ganzen Debakel hier der letzten Jahre pillepalle!

Und wieder ein Beweis daß der Dummheit der Menschen keine... ach, das hatten wir ja schon


----------

